# fake texas holey rock



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Im looking for some fake texas holey rock, as the real thing is too expensive for me.
Is there a kind that actually looks like the rock on all sides and not just the kind that looks like it from the front?
Thanks


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

Deep blue is a brand that carries artificial texas holy rock made from resin. Search e-bay and you'll find it. Doesn't seem cheaper than real holy rock though, but of course I guess its what you pay for holy rock, lol. [link removed per forum rules]


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

i think thats more than real THR


----------

